# List of Oxymorons



## mevans154 (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone know any good Oxymorons? (Two or more words that don't belong together)

Freezer Burn


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

Fat Free Ice Cream


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2013)

sugar free candy


----------



## mevans154 (Sep 19, 2013)

Black Gold


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2013)

Military intelligence


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 19, 2013)

Virtual reality


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2013)

President Obama


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 19, 2013)

Republican party


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 20, 2013)

Political Correctness


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Democratic party


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 20, 2013)

Architectural Engineering


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormwater Modeling


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2013)

Erosion Control


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sales Engineer


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 20, 2013)

Quality television

Artificial intelligence

Executive Vice President

Three dimensional television

Altruistic selfishness

Quiet Riot


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2013)

exact estimate

_open secret_

_paid volunteer_

_liquid gas_

_almost exactly_

_pretty ugly_

_clearly confused_

_deafening silence_

_minor crisis_

_only choice_


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

Great Depression

Jumbo shrimp

Cruel to be kind

Pain for pleasure

Clearly confused

Act naturally

Beautifully painful

Painfully beautiful

Deafening silence


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2013)

Good Democrat


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

^ funny

all alone

almost pregnant


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 11, 2013)

Civil Engineer


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

approximately equal


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 11, 2013)

Green Energy


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

almost done


----------



## ASG (Dec 19, 2013)

Microsoft Works


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2013)

Tight slacks


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 19, 2013)

Fine mess

Aging yuppie

Adult children

Amicable divorce

Amtrak schedule

Amateur expert


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2013)

anarchy rules

all alone

auto pilot


----------

